# Comeback 4.0



## Disabledcyclist40 (6 Jul 2017)

I want to keep a personal chronicle of the attempt to get back on the road. 

I don't want to steal anyone else's thunder so I thought the cleanest way I'd to post here. 

Today I'd the biggest challenge inyblife so far 

Day 7 of the medication change, and what for anyone else would be a walk in the park, literally, is my biggest challenge to date. 

I've dropped 6lbs this past 7 days and managed 3 short "assisted and aided" walks. 

I'm going to need all the luck in the world to survive today (not literally) 

To everyone else, ride safe.


----------



## Spiderweb (6 Jul 2017)

Good luck, I'll watch this thread and see how you progress.


----------



## Disabledcyclist40 (6 Jul 2017)

Thanks bud


----------



## rugby bloke (6 Jul 2017)

Wishing you all the best luck.


----------



## smokeysmoo (6 Jul 2017)

Now you know you've got the weight of CC behind you you can go and smash your goals buddy 

I've got everything crossed that you get nothing but good news and make progress at every turn


----------



## Disabledcyclist40 (6 Jul 2017)

Thanks again buddy, I'm still somewhat overwhelmed at the level of support. 

It'll certainly give me an edge today that I didn't think I had yesterday. 

Let's get out there and smash it once and again


----------



## arch684 (6 Jul 2017)

3 small aided walks is only the start and you seem like a man on a mission.We are all with you.All the best


----------



## I like Skol (6 Jul 2017)

You'll be back, don't give up on the dream


----------



## Welsh wheels (6 Jul 2017)

Good luck!


----------



## Disabledcyclist40 (6 Jul 2017)

OK.... Here we go....


----------



## raleighnut (6 Jul 2017)




----------



## roadrash (6 Jul 2017)

good luck


----------



## Disabledcyclist40 (6 Jul 2017)

1200 steps

And still going strong this already represents something special


----------



## Nigel-YZ1 (6 Jul 2017)




----------



## smokeysmoo (6 Jul 2017)

Disabledcyclist40 said:


> 1200 steps
> 
> And still going strong this already represents something special



You young man are freakin' awesome


----------



## Disabledcyclist40 (6 Jul 2017)

Had to stop at the 2000 step mark to, erm, well barff 

But after a short rest I'm back at it now, pushing hard for the goal of 6k.......


----------



## Disabledcyclist40 (6 Jul 2017)

3065


----------



## arch684 (6 Jul 2017)

Your just showing of now


----------



## smokeysmoo (6 Jul 2017)

Oi Rome wasn't built in a day!

Softly softly catchy monkey


----------



## Disabledcyclist40 (6 Jul 2017)

arch684 said:


> Your just showing of now


LOL, not achieved goal yet, anyone who knows me, knows I'm incredibly unforgiving when it comes to not hitting a goal that's been set


----------



## ianrauk (6 Jul 2017)

Just take it easy bud. No need to push yourself too much. You'll only do yourself an injury and you wouldn't want a step backwards now would you.


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Jul 2017)

Well done, but as others say taking things slowly and making steady progress is better than trying to go too fast, too soon, and having a major set back.


----------



## I like Skol (6 Jul 2017)

ianrauk said:


> Just take it easy bud. No need to push yourself too much. You'll only do yourself an injury and you wouldn't want a step backwards no would you.


THIS in spades. You have done far more than you have done for a long time by the sounds of it. Why not knock it on the head for the day while you are ahead and comeback to the fight fresh and feeling good tomorrow?


----------



## Disabledcyclist40 (6 Jul 2017)

5028

Ststting to wind it up now, it's nothing short if miraculous it represents a several thousand percent increase, the big questions now are how I cope later and recover


----------



## Spiderweb (6 Jul 2017)

Disabledcyclist40 said:


> 5028
> 
> Ststting to wind it up now, it's nothing short if miraculous it represents a several thousand percent increase, the big questions now are how I cope later and recover


Well done, I think all this support from us Cyclechatters has given you extra motivation. Keep it up but pace yourself and be careful. You'll be on a carbon road bike next!


----------



## smokeysmoo (6 Jul 2017)

Disabledcyclist40 said:


> 5028


You know as well as anyone that rest and recovery are equally important parts of training for anything.

So very well done today it's a tremendous effort but now listen to your doc, your body and Mrs DC and don't overegg the pudding


----------



## Disabledcyclist40 (6 Jul 2017)

Mmmmmmmm pudding. 


Goal achieved as I got back to the car 

The level of effort required was more than ever, this was one hell of a battle 

Day one is a success so far, but now the challenge is the recovery and if I can do it again. 

Overall I feel delighted of somewhat exhausted


----------



## Saluki (6 Jul 2017)

Awesome job. Enjoy today's recovery


----------



## roadrash (6 Jul 2017)

congratulations ,i know your chomping at the bit, but don't forget , recovery is equally important if not more so


----------



## Disabledcyclist40 (6 Jul 2017)

As most know I've had issues with foods in the past, as part of the recovery and healthy eating, tonight's meal is a wheat wrap with grilled chicken and lots of salad, yummy. 

Already feeling sprightly, later and tomorrow morning will offer a more accurate picture however


----------



## postman (6 Jul 2017)

5028.Well done.Keep it up.I remember many years ago.I had a life problem,Doctor told me to get out and do five miles a day.Then come and report to him.Well after a week i rang the surgery and told them i could not make the appointment.I was in Dewsbury,but would they kindly ask the Doctor what day could i turn around and walk back to Leeds.


----------



## Disabledcyclist40 (6 Jul 2017)

Lol 

Finished on 6538

Up from about 40

Sadly I did vomit a couple of times, it was because of the medication and pain but eventually everything simmered down and it was, at one small point, enjoyable, it might sound silly but the levels of effort and determination required were far greater than I've ever needed to draw upon before. 

Now, who's selling a 58/60cm road bike


----------



## Disabledcyclist40 (7 Jul 2017)

Well well well, something amazing is happening, good morning CC


----------



## roadrash (7 Jul 2017)

and good morning to you , let the amazing things continue


----------



## Disabledcyclist40 (7 Jul 2017)

Morning RR, todsy looks set to be a good, albeit, a less active day, the recovery from yesterday feels good, sadly the nauseating side effects are still present, but, that's a fraction of what I've dealt with for the past several years.


----------



## roadrash (7 Jul 2017)

less active isn't a bad thing , recovery is good, good to hear the side effects are less than they have been,I hope the light at the end of the tunnel burns brighter each day


----------



## Disabledcyclist40 (7 Jul 2017)

Gotta keep an eye on the end goal and see the bigger picture


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (7 Jul 2017)

Sounds a very promising start.


----------



## Disabledcyclist40 (7 Jul 2017)

Certainly more so than I could ever have dreamed of before my medication was changed


----------



## postman (7 Jul 2017)

Any form of exercise is good.this morning i have done some bending,while weeding.just ten mins ago i cleaned the downstairs windows,can't do upstairs kids are still in bed / using bedrooms.So more stretching and bending.Mind you i did use my new window cleaning kit.Cloth on a pole and a bigger wiper blade.Who needs a gym membership.


----------



## Disabledcyclist40 (7 Jul 2017)

Somewhat disappointed today, managed 2k steps and the day started early and brightly. 

However at lunchtime the nausea overcame me and I've been laid up for a couple of hours, it might be starting to clear now, hopefully. 

I've got to accept that there WILL be days like today, but I have to accept them and pause, this evening /tomorrow are another chance to shine 

Day one was a resounding success, day 2 has been a bit of a fail, but 8t was always likey to be a very risky day. 

I can do this...... #hopewillrideagain


----------



## ianrauk (7 Jul 2017)

Mate. There will be days like today. Let's hope they are few and far between. As I said previous. Take it easy and don't push it too hard. You need to build up your fitness again. Slowly slowly catchy monkey.


----------



## Disabledcyclist40 (7 Jul 2017)

ianrauk said:


> Mate. There will be days like today. Let's hope they are few and far between. As I said previous. Take it easy and don't push it too hard. You need to build up your fitness again. Slowly slowly catchy monkey.


Yeah totally, there has to be a leash put on me to hold me back and keep things realistic, itching to go doesn't come close, tlmy specialist isn't overly concerned about the nauseating medication yet, hopefully it'll settled down over time.


----------



## fossyant (7 Jul 2017)

A bit at a time.

Meds are horrible if not right. I've refused loads for the back pain having been on a few. The side effects were worse than the pain. Just have to accept I can't ride and exercise as my.

Getting the right balance of meds is tricky.


----------



## Disabledcyclist40 (7 Jul 2017)

fossyant said:


> A bit at a time.
> 
> Meds are horrible if not right. I've refused loads for the back pain having been on a few. The side effects were worse than the pain. Just have to accept I can't ride and exercise as my.
> 
> Getting the right balance of meds is tricky.


I've spent 4 years unable to walk or function, the new meds are a revolution for me, but as you say, getting that workable balance is tricky at times


----------



## ColinJ (7 Jul 2017)

Disabledcyclist40 said:


> I've spent 4 years unable to walk or function, the new meds are a revolution for me, but as you say, getting that workable balance is tricky at times


It's a bit worrying that it took the doctors 4 years to sort your meds out, unless this is something very new that they couldn't prescribe for you before now!

Anyway, keep on keeping on. I have fought my way back to a relatively good level of fitness over the past few years. It was very hard at first but hopefully your new meds will allow you to make similar progress.


----------



## Disabledcyclist40 (7 Jul 2017)

ColinJ said:


> It's a bit worrying that it took the doctors 4 years to sort your meds out, unless this is something very new that they couldn't prescribe for you before now!
> 
> Anyway, keep on keeping on. I have fought my way back to a relatively good level of fitness over the past few years. It was very hard at first but hopefully your new meds will allow you to make similar progress.


Its taken that long for the specialists to stop and listen as opposed to just pumping me full of painkillers, there's every chance I'll be permanently in a wheelchair as I f et older, but the treatment can hold it off for a good few years, it's more difficult as I've got more than one "disability" also, feeling sprightly this evening again however


----------



## ColinJ (7 Jul 2017)

Disabledcyclist40 said:


> Its taken that long for the specialists to stop and listen as opposed to just pumping me full of painkillers, there's every chance I'll be permanently in a wheelchair as I f et older, but the treatment can hold it off for a good few years, it's more difficult as I've got more than one "disability" also, feeling sprightly this evening again however


If you haven't seen them, watch 4 episodes of 'Doctor in the House' HERE. The first episode of this series only has 6 days left to view it, the others are available for 13, 20 and 27 days. I found it quite inspiring to see what a doctor could achieve when he DID start listening to what patients said and tried to help them reduce or eliminate their dependence on meds. Obviously, the NHS does not have unlimited resources and some problems can't be fixed, but it is great to see some people overcoming problems that they thought they were stuck with. Hopefully, your future might not be quite as bad as you fear it might be.


----------



## Disabledcyclist40 (8 Jul 2017)

Thanks Colin 

**update **

Old meds this am as per agreement, no feeling in legs, new meds as of 11am and I'm heading out now to see what I can achieve, no goals, no pressure, just let's see how we go


----------



## Disabledcyclist40 (8 Jul 2017)

Back to the car after 6060 steps, totally shocked at how well I've done today as I didn't expect this result at all. 

Time to upgrade the tracker 

Chance of getting back on the bike 2%, +1% change.


----------



## Alan O (8 Jul 2017)

Disabledcyclist40 said:


> Chance of getting back on the bike 2%, +1% change.


Chance of that being pessimistic: 99%


----------



## Disabledcyclist40 (8 Jul 2017)

Alan O said:


> Chance of that being pessimistic: 99%




After the 4 years of HELL I've been though, I want to keep myself and others around me grounded and realistic (he says looking at a madone on ebay), after day one I had to stop the car going home and vomited at the side if the road, this morning I had no feeling in my legs, so couldn't even stand for myself. 

Make no mistake, there's a huge chance of me falling flat on my face, both literally (again) and metaphorically. 

But I'm fighting, I need to be able to recover and learn where and how I can push myself before my body shuts down, because it's always on the edge of that happening. 

The support shown here is more than I could ever have asked for, I just hope I can repay the faith others have in me.


----------



## Milkfloat (8 Jul 2017)

Will you be rebooting your blog? It certainly inspired many people.


----------



## Disabledcyclist40 (8 Jul 2017)

No plans to blog currently, who knows what the future might bring.


----------



## Disabledcyclist40 (10 Jul 2017)

What a difference a few experimental drugs can make to someone's lives.


----------



## Disabledcyclist40 (11 Jul 2017)

The lust to grab a bike and go and suffer is real. 

But as I type this, I've woken up with a heavy chest cold, just 12 days into a new hope, 

Now, let's see what happens, in the past a cold would turn into a chest infection 99% of the time and that would turn into pneumonia far too often, the lack of immune system was as bad as the illnesses that are attacking my body. 

So while today certainly isn't positive, I'm actually excited to see how my new, stronger body deals with this minor illness, if it stays as a cold and I manage to get over it fairly quickly then that's another MASSIVE bit of progress, if it turns into anything worse, then I fear all this might have been for nothing. 

Wish me luck, I'm going to need it.


----------



## Ganymede (11 Jul 2017)

I've just started reading this thread, sorry about your cold! I'm not sure where you live but if you're anywhere near me this will have coincided with some horrid rainy weather so at least you aren't getting wet.

I hope you've got lots to read or watch while you recover. Good luck!


----------



## Disabledcyclist40 (11 Jul 2017)

Ganymede said:


> I've just started reading this thread, sorry about your cold! I'm not sure where you live but if you're anywhere near me this will have coincided with some horrid rainy weather so at least you aren't getting wet.
> 
> I hope you've got lots to read or watch while you recover. Good luck!


The weather here isn't great, generally once it gets wet I get ill, now it's just a case of not getting iller


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (11 Jul 2017)

Best wishes for getting over the cold. I hope it doesn't set you back.


----------



## fossyant (11 Jul 2017)

PS stay away from Chinarello's this time.


----------



## arch684 (11 Jul 2017)

Thats the last thing you needed,hope its just a cold and you are over it soon


----------



## smokeysmoo (11 Jul 2017)

Chin up buddy. Hope the cold comes to nowt


----------



## Disabledcyclist40 (11 Jul 2017)

fossyant said:


> PS stay away from Chinarello's this time.


Whhhhhhhhhhhy  

I know where there's a lovely di2 madone..... Whistles


----------



## Disabledcyclist40 (11 Jul 2017)

smokeysmoo said:


> Chin up buddy. Hope the cold comes to nowt


Cheers buddy


----------



## Disabledcyclist40 (11 Jul 2017)

Looking like I might come though unscathed as the heart rate and BP are both nice and low (an early indicator wirh me anyway, is a raised HR and BP)


----------



## Milkfloat (11 Jul 2017)

Disabledcyclist40 said:


> Looking like I might come though unscathed as the heart rate and BP are both nice and low (an early indicator wirh me anyway, is a raised HR and BP)



That's a good resting heart rate - are you sure you ever had to give up cycling?


----------



## Disabledcyclist40 (11 Jul 2017)

Milkfloat said:


> That's a good resting heart rate - are you sure you ever had to give up cycling?


Hah, when I was riding it was as low as 39, so it's highly inflated now


----------



## ColinJ (11 Jul 2017)

Milkfloat said:


> That's a good resting heart rate - are you sure you ever had to give up cycling?





Disabledcyclist40 said:


> Hah, when I was riding it was as low as 39, so it's highly inflated now


I was the same - mid-30s when fit and sub-13 stone; high-60s when overweight, unfit and/or unwell. I've no idea what it is now, I'll have to check it, not now though - I've just knocked back a couple of strong coffees and so am feeling the opposite of resting, pretty perked up!


----------



## Disabledcyclist40 (11 Jul 2017)

ColinJ said:


> I was the same - mid-30s when fit and sub-13 stone; high-60s when overweight, unfit and/or unwell. I've no idea what it is now, I'll have to check it, not now though - I've just knocked back a couple of strong coffees and so am feeling the opposite of resting, pretty perked up!


I wish coffee kicked me like it does others, I'm permanently laid back lol. 

Mind you, a lower HR helps keep the fat burning zone, so it's not all bad


----------



## Disabledcyclist40 (11 Jul 2017)

Had this Jersey for a while, maybe one day I'll get to wear it!


----------



## Disabledcyclist40 (13 Jul 2017)

Another good day (already) managed more steps in a shorter period of time. 

Still many many mountains to climb, but I feel positive 

Let's upgrade my chances of getting on the bike again to 10%


----------



## ianrauk (13 Jul 2017)

Keep it up Bud.. slowly but surely.


----------



## Disabledcyclist40 (13 Jul 2017)

ianrauk said:


> Keep it up Bud.. slowly but surely.


Thanks buddy, easy to get carried away considering the huge improvement yet its important to keep grounded as vs the average able-bodied person, I'm night and day behind.


----------



## Alan O (13 Jul 2017)

Disabledcyclist40 said:


> Thanks buddy, easy to get carried away considering the huge improvement yet its important to keep grounded as vs the average able-bodied person, I'm night and day behind.


On the other hand, you're covering far more steps than a lot of couch potatoes!


----------



## Milkfloat (13 Jul 2017)

Disabledcyclist40 said:


> Thanks buddy, easy to get carried away considering the huge improvement yet its important to keep grounded as vs the average able-bodied person, I'm night and day behind.



You covered more than the average fitness tracker wearer. That is the average, yet alone someone who has been what you have gone through. That surely must be considered a huge success! Yesterday I covered 2106 steps, I am ashamed.


----------



## Disabledcyclist40 (13 Jul 2017)

Milkfloat said:


> You covered more than the average fitness tracker wearer. That is the average, yet alone someone who has been what you have gone through. That surely must be considered a huge success! Yesterday I covered 2106 steps, I am ashamed.


it's astonishing that I've managed to fight back into this position at all, I'm one to get somewhat carried away at times and must keep grounded but...... Maybe
. 

.


----------



## smokeysmoo (13 Jul 2017)

Disabledcyclist40 said:


> **OBVIOUS STATEMENT ALERT** - I'm one to get somewhat carried away at times.


FTFY


----------



## Disabledcyclist40 (13 Jul 2017)

smokeysmoo said:


> FTFY


Haha! 


Shushhhhhhh it's our secret


----------



## Disabledcyclist40 (14 Jul 2017)

Body looking good after yesterday and the new high I set, if a little tired this morning.

Starting to believe the hype and hope that maybe, hope can ride again


----------



## Disabledcyclist40 (15 Jul 2017)

Barnstorming, if not PB setting day, I'm confident enough to now raise the workout goal to 7k steps. 

The ultimate goal being 20k, because that's where I was before I became ill (on days I used for walking ones, not every day) 

The confidence is growing and the recovery is going good, long day tomorrow, maybe not steps wise, but it'll be a challenge none rhwb less,lets see what this week brings, some busy days early on. 

I'm almost virtually 3stone down also


----------



## ColinJ (16 Jul 2017)

Well done on progress so far, but surely gentle cycling would actually be _easier_ than all that walking? I mean riding very slowly, and avoiding all hills. 20,000 paces for a long-legged person like you is, what, about 11 miles?

(Having said that, I walked daily for 8 months before I finally got back on my bike post-illness.)


----------



## Disabledcyclist40 (16 Jul 2017)

I'd agree buddy, however, one issue I've had is parallasis below the waste, this can happen in my sleep, or this can happen at random without warnining

So I'm trying to build strength and confidence, but also I'm testing my body and the new medication out to the max, so I fully understand what and how I can do and where my limits are etc 

One other option is getting a turbo...... Hummmmm


----------



## raleighnut (16 Jul 2017)

Disabledcyclist40 said:


> I'd agree buddy, however, one issue I've had is parallasis below the waste, this can happen in my sleep, or this can happen at random without warnining
> 
> So I'm trying to build strength and confidence, but also I'm testing my body and the new medication out to the max, so I fully understand what and how I can do and where my limits are etc
> 
> One other option is getting a turbo...... Hummmmm


I thought of that for physiotherapy after I snapped my femur, then thought a bit more and bought the trike. At least I can get places whilst doing a bit of exercise


----------



## Spiderweb (16 Jul 2017)

Can I ask @Disabledcyclist40 what is the nature of your illness?
I watch with interest your progress back to fitness but I don't know your, as it were 'back story'?


----------



## FishFright (16 Jul 2017)

Given the risk of paralysis risks have you thought about a recumbent trike ? Then if you legs go on you are sitting in a nice comfy chair.


----------



## Disabledcyclist40 (16 Jul 2017)

Wow wow wow, what a day, what an unexpected outcome, it wasn't supposed to be a day where I could or would push, but wow, biggest day in over 3 years. 

Will reply to comments tomorrow, it's been a lignin day 

Wow



Thanks again for the support, humbled


----------



## Disabledcyclist40 (22 Jul 2017)

Another good day, not as many steps, but it's been rhwb week from hell, I always knew it would be, but I've been out today, done it and don't feel absolutely battered.


----------



## Disabledcyclist40 (23 Jul 2017)

Well, by jove, he's gone and done it. 

At the start of the TDF I had shown zero signs of improvement in over 3 years....... 


A lucky chat and a deal with the devil to get onto a drug trail later and on the last day of the TDF after 3 weeks of unbelievable improvements in my health 

I got back on a bike..... 

Yes, it was slow, it was short and it was flat,but it was a bike ride. And 4 weeks ago I was lucky to manage a walk to the living room.

Now to see if I recover well, if I can do it again and if I can keep using the meds but for now, wow, that felt amazing


----------



## Alan O (23 Jul 2017)

Disabledcyclist40 said:


> Well, by jove, he's gone and done it.
> 
> At the start of the TDF I had shown zero signs of improvement in over 3 years.......
> 
> ...


Whoa!!!

That's really a pretty stunning achievement in such a short time!


----------



## smokeysmoo (23 Jul 2017)

Disabledcyclist40 said:


> I got back on a bike....





Freakin' awesome dude, is there no end to your talent, ability and bloody determination...................I hope not


----------



## Disabledcyclist40 (23 Jul 2017)

smokeysmoo said:


> Freakin' awesome dude, is there no end to your talent, ability and bloody determination...................I hope not


I can't take all the credit, the drugs absolutely are responsible but when it comes to determination, there ain't no one's better


----------



## Milkfloat (23 Jul 2017)

Disabledcyclist40 said:


> I can't take all the credit, the drugs absolutely are responsible but when it comes to determination, there ain't no one's better



Just what we need another doping cyclist. 

Great to hear you are making such progress. Take it steady though!


----------



## fossyant (23 Jul 2017)

Disabledcyclist40 said:


> One other option is getting a turbo...... Hummmmm



Hee hee, you 'lost' that one I gave you.

Just take it steady pal as we know what you are like. Steady progress.

Is the random paralysis due to spinal pressure from the discs etc.


----------



## Disabledcyclist40 (23 Jul 2017)

fossyant said:


> Hee hee, you 'lost' that one I gave you.
> 
> Just take it steady pal as we know what you are like. Steady progress.
> 
> Is the random paralysis due to spinal pressure from the discs etc.


Yeah a bad time tbh buddy, it's related to why I have complex PTSD, One day at time though and I'm glad I was able to give "something" back. 

Slow and steady HAS to be the order here, there's too much to risk now. 

That's one reason, there's a couple more but I don't want to go into them in public, it'll never be cured but we're working on getting a warning at least by trying meds in diffrent ways and stuff from America.


----------



## Disabledcyclist40 (23 Jul 2017)

The sickness and a few other side effects have hit this evening, bit of a bummer after the highs of earlier, bit I've got to accept they'll be MANY steps backwards along this journey


----------



## ianrauk (23 Jul 2017)

Disabledcyclist40 said:


> The sickness and a few other side effects have hit this evening, bit of a bummer after the highs of earlier, bit I've got to accept they'll be MANY steps backwards along this journey




Chin up 'ol boy.
Your're making progress.


----------



## Disabledcyclist40 (23 Jul 2017)

Thanks mate


----------



## Disabledcyclist40 (24 Jul 2017)

A mile and a half yesterday was all about figuring stuff out, tonight was a case of riding the same route minus the fiddly bits, was stuck behind runners for a while and stopped for a pic, but the top speed was faster 


But my God my arse kills, I'm still a big lad, what saddles are best these days for the bigger lad? I'm losing at a crazy rate but I'll always have tender pressure on my back and backside so will feel the benefit long after the weight vanishes 

Thanks


----------



## smokeysmoo (24 Jul 2017)

Disabledcyclist40 said:


> and stopped for a pic


Pics or it didn't happen 



Disabledcyclist40 said:


> was stuck behind runners for a while


Bloody joggers 



Disabledcyclist40 said:


> But my God my arse kills, I'm still a big lad, what saddles are re best these days off the bigger lad? I'm losing at a crazy rate but I'll always have tender pressure on my back and backside


I've still got a Fizik Arione on the CAAD and the stock saddle on the Marin is sort of Charge Spoonish, but I never liked the Spoon TBH. 
Both still crucify me quite quickly, and for one main reason, I've not ridden enough, simples 

You know the score dude, there's no substitute for time spent in the saddle. So don't go rushing out spending more wonga, take some time and let everything find it's balance. Once your properly up and at 'em if things are still a tad tender then start experimenting with perches 

That said I've just been looking at FABRIC saddles following on from THIS thread


----------



## Disabledcyclist40 (24 Jul 2017)

You're absolutely spot on, despite the advice I gave others, I'd totally forgotten just how bloody painful it is. 

Hopefully I can build, it's baby steps right now, with no promise of moving forwards,just hope and steely determation. 

One day at a time.....


----------



## Disabledcyclist40 (25 Jul 2017)

Day one, VS 3, I pushed a little harder, was enjoyable, again, see how the recovery pans out from here now.


----------



## Disabledcyclist40 (26 Jul 2017)

So, today I managed 2 laps of the route I'd been riding, nothing major it's only 2 miles. 

The first lap I absolutely buried myself and produced a much improved (yet still bloody awful) average if 11. 6mph (for the time time I'd managed to ride the hill on the path that leads to the road, big victory Considering) 

Then the second lap was all about the tortoise, I tried to keep a higher cadence and kept my heart rate 10bmp lower, a faster lap than day one and 2 while just trying to go slowly 

Today was a good day but my legs are like jelly, sounds silly after 4 miles, but after 4 days, it's a HUGE leap forwards


----------



## ianrauk (26 Jul 2017)

Awesome work. Getting there slowly but surely.


----------



## Disabledcyclist40 (27 Jul 2017)

ianrauk said:


> Awesome work. Getting there slowly but surely.


Thanks mate


----------



## Disabledcyclist40 (27 Jul 2017)

No ride today, I've listen to my body, I've not been myself today and have flu like symptoms, so off the bike today and see what tomorrow brings, if the same then I'll see the specialist. 

As a side note, I was beating myself up a little for only doing 3-4 miles a day then I remembered, in the early days when I started, I was doing barley 1,75 miles a day...... Slowly slowly, catchy monkey


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (28 Jul 2017)

You've done brilliantly so far. A small break for recovery is probably a good idea anyway.


----------



## Disabledcyclist40 (28 Jul 2017)

Cheers Phil

The weather here is awful, so tonight I jumped on a turbo, did 15 mins, the stats IMHO are irrelevant as it's not really representative of the real world, but I buried myself and ended up sweating like a horse... So I'll assume it was a good thing....


----------



## Disabledcyclist40 (29 Jul 2017)

My God, how good is zwift? Still struggling like CRAZY with the saddle so rides are short and sharp, not sure how accurate the wattage is, but I managed a 414w effort, even if it's 50w over, I'm still impressed but my God I feel sick now lol


----------



## Milkfloat (29 Jul 2017)

Disabledcyclist40 said:


> My God, how good is zwift? Still struggling like CRAZY with the saddle so rides are short and sharp, not sure how accurate the wattage is, but I managed a 414w effort, even if it's 50w over, I'm still impressed but my God I feel sick now lol



I think you need to calm down and not go too crazy. But you are right, Zwift is a good giggle.


----------



## Disabledcyclist40 (29 Jul 2017)

Just trying to adjust the saddle to avoid pain, I failed, so knocked out another short zwift, rest day tomorrow


----------



## Disabledcyclist40 (2 Aug 2017)

Appreciate Zwift isn't real, but I'm using a tacx vortex and it's pretty decent at killing me on the slopes. 

Anyway most if my zwift averages have just nudged above 10mph. 

Did my biggest climb tonight and just missed a 9mph average, it's humbling feeling proud to just make the summit again, yes it hurts not being quick, but the feeling if being able to actually get to the summit is special. 

Anyway once at the top I wanted to restart the course after a 60 second rest and then push myself for a couple of miles but not go balls out. 

I only managed 1.8,ice had 3 nose bleeds today and by 1.8 miles I was done, again, humbling, I'd assumed that it'd be a poor ride stats wise so I'm absolutely blown away to see an average so high and so many PB's, it gives real heart to me that maybe, just maybe this might not be as fruitless as it felt on say one. 

As always the support here is humbling and I owe each and everyone one if you who believe in me. 

Thank You


----------



## Alan O (2 Aug 2017)

Disabledcyclist40 said:


> I owe each and everyone one if you who believe in me.
> 
> Thank You


I'm sure we'd all take payment in beer should we ever get to meet some day 

And I'd say thanks are due to you too, for sharing your experience with us so openly and providing such inspiring reading.

Very best,
Alan


----------



## Disabledcyclist40 (2 Aug 2017)

Thanks Alan

I find it cathartic to lay it on the line and hopefully help others who have been or are in my situation. 

Maybe a nice goal would be a comeback ride, of myself and anyone here who fancies it? 

I'm a long way off that yet, but maybe, if there's interest, it could be a 2018 goal?


----------



## Disabledcyclist40 (4 Aug 2017)

Knocked out a couple of PB yesterday and today, rides are still incredibly short, but I'm managing daily and daily improvements


----------



## Disabledcyclist40 (30 Aug 2017)

Still here, quietly knocking out the rides on zwift, getting quicker, stronger and skinner daily, few minor setbacks, but overall delighted with progress, just a case if head down and hard work now


----------



## raleighnut (30 Aug 2017)

Disabledcyclist40 said:


> Still here, quietly knocking out the rides on zwift, getting quicker, stronger and skinner daily, few minor setbacks, but overall delighted with progress, just a case if head down and hard work now


----------



## arch684 (30 Aug 2017)

Great news,your an inspiration


----------



## Disabledcyclist40 (30 Aug 2017)

Too kind, thank you


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Aug 2017)

Glad to hear you are doing so well.


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Aug 2017)

Glad to hear you are doing so well.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (30 Aug 2017)

Glad to hear it. I was just wondering yesterday whether you were alright.


----------



## Nigel182 (30 Aug 2017)

Just found this thread and have great admiration for what you've achieved....goes to prove anything is possible and has been mentioned earlier you are well ahead of most of the "Healthy" Couch Potatoes

Chapeau to you Sir.


----------



## DCLane (30 Aug 2017)

Disabledcyclist40 said:


> Maybe a nice goal would be a comeback ride, of myself and anyone here who fancies it?
> 
> I'm a long way off that yet, but maybe, if there's interest, it could be a 2018 goal?



There's interest


----------



## ColinJ (17 Sep 2017)

I hope that things are still going well? (I just noticed that is over 2 weeks since your last visit to the forum.)


----------



## DCLane (25 Sep 2017)

ColinJ said:


> I hope that things are still going well? (I just noticed that is over 2 weeks since your last visit to the forum.)



Ditto - I've noticed the same @Disabledcyclist40


----------



## smokeysmoo (26 Sep 2017)

ColinJ said:


> I hope that things are still going well? (I just noticed that is over 2 weeks since your last visit to the forum.)





DCLane said:


> Ditto - I've noticed the same @Disabledcyclist40


He's still making progress and keeps logging Zwift sessions up on Strava but he's decided to keep things a bit more QT until he's more confident about his long term goals and abilities.

Rest assured though he's still fighting the good fight and aiming to be as good as he can possibly be


----------

